# Trimming Vals



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

I recently got some very large spiral vals and need to trim off the tops because they're too tall. Is there anything I need to know before I trim them or can I simply cut off the desired amount?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

When I had vals, everytime I gave them a 'haircut', the blades would eventually turn brown and die. But I have read folks claim that they can do it and have no problems. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Snip snip snip away..

The hair cut will turn the tips a little brown, but since vals grow so quickly they'll recover and you won't even notice it, or you'll be clipping again.

-John N.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i have always read not to trim the tips. browning, leading to "possible" damage to the plant. same with swords. trim by pulling down at the base to remove the entire leaf. still, vals grow so fast you'll have plenty growing in soon. 

my 2 cents worth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I always trim my vals at the base of the leaf. Just cutting the top off makes the plant look unsightly, because of the browning edges.


----------



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'll let them get established then mabye I'll just try all three options:

pull off the entire leaf
trim the top
trim at the bottom


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

If you just pull the leaf off, you may damage the plant. Its best to just trim it at the bottom


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I have jungle val in the back of my tank and I just cut the tops off with scissors. 

I probably cut off about 6 inches a week, they grow multiply and I have to thin them out every so often because they grow so well.

I guess some vals are different but mine never turn brown from cutting.

Bill


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I trim the tops. I found the best way to do this is to trim the leaves so that they're still taller than the water level. That way the trimmed tops are laying on the surface and you don't see these cut off leaves underwater...


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

If you just trim the top, the leaf will survive. It just does not grow back and it does not look good in the middle of the water.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

>>>If you just trim the top, the leaf will survive. It just does not grow back <<<

This must be on certain types of vals because I trim all of mine across the top and they keep on growing.

I agree with Laith, it looks better to cut them just a little higher than the water level. I do cut mine just below the water level sometimes to get a couple extra days before having to prune again.

Bill


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Bert H said:


> When I had vals, everytime I gave them a 'haircut', the blades would eventually turn brown and die. But I have read folks claim that they can do it and have no problems. My 2 cents worth.


Same thing happens to me with corkscrew vals. I guess it depends on the type.


----------

